# Mail : où vont les messages archivés ?



## viky67 (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Dans la barre d'outils de Mail j'ai ajouté le bouton "Archiver les messages selectionnés", je sélectionne donc quelques messages et clique sur le bouton pour l'archiver....
Mais où sont ces placées ces archives ????

Impossible de les trouver meme en faisant une recherche ......

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2013)

normalement ca ne fait que les archiver vers une BAL (Archives) dans Mail
une BAL d'archives par compte configuré
bals listèes dans la colonne de gauche


----------



## viky67 (24 Octobre 2013)

Ah oui, en relancant Mail je viens de voir les dossiers Archives....
Je n'aime pas du tout 

J'avais déjà créer un dossier Archives ou je glissais-déposais les messages que je voulais garder.

Merci pour la réponse en tout cas


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2013)

le terme " archives"choisi par Apple est mal choisi
ambigu

par definition tout message pop gardé ou tout message placé dans des BAL perso ("sur mon mac") est DEJA archivé sur le mac

sans parler des archives an ligne 

et bien entendu sans parler de la sauvegarde externe sur disque dur externe que tout utilisateur sensé d'ordinateur fait régulierement
--
il aurait mieux valu utiliser un terme  different


----------



## viky67 (25 Octobre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> le terme " archives"choisi par Apple est mal choisi
> Sans parler de la sauvegarde externe sur disque dur externe que tout utilisateur sensé d'ordinateur fait régulierement



Ta phrase m'interesse particulièrement.
Je faisais une sauvegarde hebdomadaire de mon disque quand j'utilisais encore Windows mais depuis que je suis passé au Mac je laisse TimeMachine gérer ça ........ Est-ce une mauvaise habitude ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2013)

viky67 a dit:


> e suis passé au Mac je laisse TimeMachine gérer ça ........ Est-ce une mauvaise habitude ?


pas du tout, c'est bien 

mais et tu verras ca evoqué *souvent*
peut etre bétonné avec une DEUXIEME sauvegarde légerement differente et complementaire
clone sur disque different  de TM ( pas sur le même DD bien entendu, principe : "ne pas mettre tous ses oeufs dansle même panier")

pourquoi?
le clone lui est bootable immediatement en cas de besoin ou si pas internet pour réparer reinstaller etc,de facto c'est comme un 2 e mac)
laaaaaargement detaillé en archives ( du forum ,hein , pas celles de Mail )


----------

